# Game Gripper from the Epic.



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone know if this works on our Strat? Anyone have a friend with a Epic and a GG that they can slip on their Strat and see if it works?


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

That would be awesome if we could find this out.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

Sent an email to Game Gripper's site:

Can you confirm/deny that your GG for the Samsung Epic will work on a Samsung Stratosphere? The phone is pretty much the same, just Verizon's take on it. The physical keyboard is "close", but I wanted to know if you have tried slipping one of your Epic's on a Stratosphere.

Response from Game Gripper:

We haven't tried it, and while they do look similar, they are not exact and it is unlikely the Epic game gripper will work. I will let you know if we get a chance to test it.

Thanks
Game Gripper


----------

